# When to switch Spoo food from puppy to adult



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

My vet told me to switch to adult food at 6 months and start feeding him twice a day(Rhett). I also was adding soft scrambled eggs to his meals. The toy was eating 4 times a day then started to taper of to two times a day. But if his activity level goes way up he gets fed 3 times a day.
It can be so overwhelming. Really you will have to trust your gut to see what works


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I switch to feeding twice daily at 16 weeks. If he's pooping that much he's probably overeating. He doesn't sound fat or anything but he sounds like he's in plenty good weight . You can switch to an all life stages food whenever. 

I like Fromm. It's a nice all life stages food without crazy high calcium levels. Which is good because it means controlled, slow growth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We recommend to all of our puppy families that they begin to transition from puppy food to adult food at 6 months old. I have read that the high protein levels in puppy food can make bones brittle and easy to break.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Beginning the switch to twice a day and I'm also switching his kibble to orjen red it's expensive but the feeding table appears to be 1/3 less per day then TOTW so I guess the sticker shock is lessened a bit.

I haven't experienced any loose stools from the switch but I'm still mixing and will for awhile as I had just bought a new bag of TOTW, it also could be the pumpkin he gets daily.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We switched Hans to all life stages food almost right away. We fed him puppy food for the first bag of food after bringing him home since we wanted to feed him what he was used it, and then went to all life stages. That was what his breeder recommended - she doesn't like feeding puppy food for very long.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Bellesdad0417 said:


> Beginning the switch to twice a day and I'm also switching his kibble to orjen red it's expensive but the feeding table appears to be 1/3 less per day then TOTW so I guess the sticker shock is lessened a bit.
> 
> I haven't experienced any loose stools from the switch but I'm still mixing and will for awhile as I had just bought a new bag of TOTW, it also could be the pumpkin he gets daily.


One week in and his frequency is reduced but his volume per event is still the same. I have noticed he is not scratching himself much any more. If it wasn't for the fact I just bought a 16lb bag of TOTW I would already have switched him over I'll keep you posted on the progress because I like this food and he does too.


----------

